# Been gone a while



## ChrisSpikes (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been out of pocket for quite a while.  Had some big changes in my life, including a career change and relocation.  Missed out on last year's hunting season, but hope to be back after em again this fall.  My new job won't allow me to hunt as much as I have in the past, but hopefully I'll still be able to knock one down here and there.
Chris


----------



## SELFBOW (May 23, 2015)

Get after em....


----------



## Dennis (May 23, 2015)

Glad to see you back


----------



## WarrenWomack (May 23, 2015)

Hi, Chris!


----------



## bronco611 (May 23, 2015)

glad to hear you are back, I missed all of the hunting pics you post. I thought after that stud elk you killed that you gave up hunting thinking it will sure be tough to top that one. Stay in touch and don't forget you can still chase pigs around if you have time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 23, 2015)

Good to hear from you Chris. You mighta been gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## ngabowhunter (May 23, 2015)

Glad to see you're back. I was wondering where you've been.


----------



## chenryiv (May 23, 2015)

Welcome back Chris & congrats!!  Them hawgs in Augusta need thinning out.


----------



## Clipper (May 23, 2015)

glad you are back and hope you get to hunt some now.  I hate it when I can't get out in the woods.  Your location shows Statesboro but Chenryiv seems to think you are in Augusta now.  Wherever you are, good hunting.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 24, 2015)

Clipper said:


> glad you are back and hope you get to hunt some now.  I hate it when I can't get out in the woods.  Your location shows Statesboro but Chenryiv seems to think you are in Augusta now.  Wherever you are, good hunting.



His job is near Augusta. Maybe Tuckahoe is gonna be your new place to play.......


----------



## fountain (May 24, 2015)

Hey bud!  Good to hear from ya again.  Do you still have my number? Maybe we can run up together sometime


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Werd, bigguy.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 24, 2015)

Welcome back ole buddy. Good to hear from you Chris.


----------



## dpoole (May 24, 2015)

Good to see you back


----------



## gurn (May 24, 2015)

Welcome back. Hope all the new changes work out good for ya.


----------



## sawtooth (May 24, 2015)

Hey man.  Great to see you posting again.


----------



## Robert Warnock (May 24, 2015)

Glad to see you back.  I missed your stories and other posts.   My son lives in Statesboro maybe we can get together for a hunt this fall.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 25, 2015)

Who's Chris Spikes? Sounds like a Government agent that kills.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 25, 2015)

Robert Warnock said:


> Glad to see you back.  I missed your stories and other posts.   My son lives in Statesboro maybe we can get together for a hunt this fall.



You would enjoy that, since Chris hunts so close to the roads...if you consider two to three miles in to be close.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 25, 2015)

hey chris, glad to have you back in the fold. there have been many times i wondered where you went off to. miss your stories and videos. welcome back!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 27, 2015)

I think he's gone again.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 28, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I think he's gone again.



Nah, I'm still here.  Just got really sick over the weekend and am still trying to get over it...


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (May 28, 2015)

Hope you feel better,it's good to see you back!
I'm in Martinez if you want to get together & shoot or just go on walkabout.


----------

